# Heatmat and Wooden Vivarium



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a wooden vivarium and heatmat, and was just wondering what was the best way to use it without burning the vivarium or the wooden cabinet it is on! The previous owner kept the heat mat inside for around 10years and there is quite visible morphing of the wood!

I will also be getting a burrow happy blue tongue skink, so any placement will need to be skink proof! Thankyou! ^^


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The mat should never get hot enough to actually "burn" the wood, if it does then you're in serious trouble and so is the viv's occupant!

I have my mats under a piece of slate, you could always sandwich yours between two pieces so it's not actually in direct contact with the wood, but if you're using a stat then it shouldn't really be a problem anyway. I think I would look at getting a new heatmat anyway, I'm not sure I'd trust a 10 year old mat that was getting that hot, there are some very good mats available now with thermal cutouts to prevent overheating.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never kept BTS' but I don't think a heat mat is the way to heat them. Pretty sure it's over head heat.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Graham said:


> The mat should never get hot enough to actually "burn" the wood, if it does then you're in serious trouble and so is the viv's occupant!
> 
> I have my mats under a piece of slate, you could always sandwich yours between two pieces so it's not actually in direct contact with the wood, but if you're using a stat then it shouldn't really be a problem anyway. I think I would look at getting a new heatmat anyway, I'm not sure I'd trust a 10 year old mat that was getting that hot, there are some very good mats available now with thermal cutouts to prevent overheating.


Thankyou for replying! I was wondering about whether it would need replacing! I have a thermostat but I will do a lot of testing and probably buy a spare before I get my BTS!

I think I will go with putting the heatmat inside the viv, but with slates between the matt and the substrate (probably aspen!).




Meko said:


> I've never kept BTS' but I don't think a heat mat is the way to heat them. Pretty sure it's over head heat.


Yes I have an overhead lamp for basking as well, the heatmat was a back up incase the temperature of my house gets really cold! During the day is fine, but we dont have any heating on during the night so it can fall below what is recommended for BTS's night time temperature during the winter : )


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Be very careful placing the mat beneath substrate, especially one like Aspen which is an excellent insulator, that could allow it to get very hot if you don't have the stat probe positioned correctly.

I don't keep BTS either, but if they normally get heat from above from a heatlamp then it might be better to mount the mat on the wall of the viv instead of the floor, or use a ceramic for overnight heating with no light.

You should probably check in the Lizard section to get an answer from a BTS expert.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Graham said:


> Be very careful placing the mat beneath substrate, especially one like Aspen which is an excellent insulator, that could allow it to get very hot if you don't have the stat probe positioned correctly.
> 
> I don't keep BTS either, but if they normally get heat from above from a heatlamp then it might be better to mount the mat on the wall of the viv instead of the floor, or use a ceramic for overnight heating with no light.
> 
> You should probably check in the Lizard section to get an answer from a BTS expert.


Thankyou! Bluetougneskinks.net and most people seem to recommend a heat lamp and only to use a heat mat if the the general temperature is too cold, so I was just looking into it.

I really want to use aspen as a substrate, but I was a bit concerned about it setting alight with the heat mat, even if I cover it with slate. I will ask around if no one replies here!


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Keblin said:


> Thankyou! Bluetougneskinks.net and most people seem to recommend a heat lamp and only to use a heat mat if the the general temperature is too cold, so I was just looking into it.
> 
> *I really want to use aspen as a substrate, but I was a bit concerned about it setting alight with the heat mat*, even if I cover it with slate. I will ask around if no one replies here!


Setting aspen on fire what temperature are you going to set your thermostat to inferno lol.
In all seriousness though if your worried about using a heat mat why not just use a ceramic bulb connected to a stat set to a low temperature at night so it can just click on if your vivarium is getting to cold.
i use heat mats for all my leopard gecko vivariums and have never had one burn , scorch or melt anything yet although they are all controlled by a thermostat to run at a temperature of around 33.c about same temperature as palm of your hand.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

yellrat said:


> Setting aspen on fire what temperature are you going to set your thermostat to inferno lol.
> In all seriousness though if your worried about using a heat mat why not just use a ceramic bulb connected to a stat set to a low temperature at night so it can just click on if your vivarium is getting to cold.
> i use heat mats for all my leopard gecko vivariums and have never had one burn , scorch or melt anything yet although they are all controlled by a thermostat to run at a temperature of around 33.c about same temperature as palm of your hand.


As hot as a VOLCANO!! 

But also in seriousness, there have been accidents with heatmats so I just want to air on the side of caution; although I do have a thermostat anyway which reduces risk and you are right its only really human body temperature 

By the age of my heatmat I should think about replacing it anyways, so thankyou I'll look into a ceramic bulb!

What substrate do you use with your heatmats, and do you have them under/inside the viv?


----------

